# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل در درس فیزیک-نتیجه نگرفتن در آزمون ها

## fatemeh77

سلام دوستان گل 
خسته نباشید،  
همونطور که از تیتر مشخصه -__- من تو خوندن فیزیک بسیار بسیار مشکل دارم 
ینی میخونما،  ولی تو آزمون حس میکنم همه سوالا جدیده o_O
ک البته اینم ب خاطر عدم تسلطه،تو خونه خیلی راحت تستای گاجو میزنم ولی تو آزمون... . 
خوندن فیزیک وقت زیادی ازم میگیره و ب بقیه درسا نمیرسم... . آخرشم نتیجه نمیگیرم 
+ اصلا هم ب خوندنش علاقه ای ندارم و ازش زده شدم، و اگه این وقتو برای بقیه درسا بذارم نتیجش خیلی بهتره 
واقعا موندم چیکار کنم،  ب ریاضی و شیمی خیلی علاقه دارم ولی از فیزیک واقعا بدم میاد  :Yahoo (21): 
اگه راه حلی ب ذهنتون میرسه خواهشا دریغ نکنید  :Yahoo (101): 
یک دنیا سپاس  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## صادق خان

از دکتر افشار بپرسید جواب میدن

----------


## . MeHran .

> سلام دوستان گل 
> خسته نباشید،  
> همونطور که از تیتر مشخصه -__- من تو خوندن فیزیک بسیار بسیار مشکل دارم 
> ینی میخونما،  ولی تو آزمون حس میکنم همه سوالا جدیده o_O
> ک البته اینم ب خاطر عدم تسلطه،تو خونه خیلی راحت تستای گاجو میزنم ولی تو آزمون... . 
> خوندن فیزیک وقت زیادی ازم میگیره و ب بقیه درسا نمیرسم... . آخرشم نتیجه نمیگیرم 
> + اصلا هم ب خوندنش علاقه ای ندارم و ازش زده شدم، و اگه این وقتو برای بقیه درسا بذارم نتیجش خیلی بهتره 
> واقعا موندم چیکار کنم،  ب ریاضی و شیمی خیلی علاقه دارم ولی از فیزیک واقعا بدم میاد 
> اگه راه حلی ب ذهنتون میرسه خواهشا دریغ نکنید 
> یک دنیا سپاس



سلام

همه ی تستای طبقه بندی شده گاج رو میزنین ؟

یک قدم تا 100 رو چطور ؟

----------


## fatemeh77

> از دکتر افشار بپرسید جواب میدن


دکتر افشار رو من از کجا پیدا کنم آخه  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mehrsa.m

*سعی کن بین فیزیک و بقیه درسا تعادل ایجاد کنی....هرچند که من تجربی ام حق اظهار نظر ندارم...ولی خود من هم اوایل با فیزیک جنگ داشتم...بعدش اومدم تشریحی زیاد کار کم....بعد از یه مدت...خود به خود راه افتادم...عزیزم شما که رشتت ریاضیه....والا تجربی ها باید زیست رو بخونن شما که زیست نداری...درضمن فیزیک خیلی مهمه برا شما...تشریحی حل کن...بعد تست زنی کن...کم کم سرعتتو بالا ببر...خود به خود تند میشه دستت...سعی کن تسلطتت رو بالا ببری...راهش فقط تمرینه...فیزیک 1 و2 که اسونه....تمرین کنی حله....فصل3و4 فیزیک 3 که اسونه...تست بزنی حله...خلاقیت نمیخواد...فصل خازن و مدار و حرکت و دینامیک و حرکت نوسانی و موج...احتیاج به دقت/ تمرین /خلاقیت/ تمرییییییییییییییین داره...بقیه فصلای پیش که که واقعا اسونن....سوال داشتی بازم بپرس....*

----------


## fatemeh77

> سلام
> 
> همه ی تستای طبقه بندی شده گاج رو میزنین ؟
> 
> یک قدم تا 100 رو چطور ؟


بله مثلا برای سینماتیک تا سر سقوط آزاد زدم، و هیچکدوم از تستای آزمونو نتونستم جواب بدم  :Yahoo (21): 
یک قدم تا صد هم ک اصلا وقت نمیشه و واس من مهم نیست،  صد نمیخوام فقط درصدم از صفر برسه تا بیست حله  :Yahoo (21): 
یا ساکن و جاری تک تک تستارو زده بودم ولی بازم تو آزمون اونجوری ک باید نتیجه نگرفتم 
در صورتیکه نصف این وقتو برای ریاضی بذارم و ریاضی بخونم 70 ب بالا میزنم  :Yahoo (21): 
شگفتا -__-

----------


## صادق خان

> دکتر افشار رو من از کجا پیدا کنم آخه




http://forum.konkur.in/thread25163-76.html#post662070

----------


## fatemeh77

> *سعی کن بین فیزیک و بقیه درسا تعادل ایجاد کنی....هرچند که من تجربی ام حق اظهار نظر ندارم...ولی خود من هم اوایل با فیزیک جنگ داشتم...بعدش اومدم تشریحی زیاد کار کم....بعد از یه مدت...خود به خود راه افتادم...عزیزم شما که رشتت ریاضیه....والا تجربی ها باید زیست رو بخونن شما که زیست نداری...درضمن فیزیک خیلی مهمه برا شما...تشریحی حل کن...بعد تست زنی کن...کم کم سرعتتو بالا ببر...خود به خود تند میشه دستت...سعی کن تسلطتت رو بالا ببری...راهش فقط تمرینه...فیزیک 1 و2 که اسونه....تمرین کنی حله....فصل3و4 فیزیک 3 که اسونه...تست بزنی حله...خلاقیت نمیخواد...فصل خازن و مدار و حرکت و دینامیک و حرکت نوسانی و موج...احتیاج به دقت/ تمرین /خلاقیت/ تمرییییییییییییییین داره...بقیه فصلای پیش که که واقعا اسونن....سوال داشتی بازم بپرس....*



احساس میکنم شب و روز فیزیک بخونم بازم همینم  :Yahoo (21): 
الانم داشتم فیزیک میخوندم عصابم خورد شد پاشدم اومدم نت  :Yahoo (21): 
پایه ی بسیار افتضاحی دارم و هیچ سالی معلم خوبی نداشتم 
هر کسیو ک میشناسم و فیزیکش خوبه کلاس کنکور میره -__-
و من...
مرسی از کمکت  :Y (697):

----------


## mehrsa.m

> بله مثلا برای سینماتیک تا سر سقوط آزاد زدم، و هیچکدوم از تستای آزمونو نتونستم جواب بدم 
> یک قدم تا صد هم ک اصلا وقت نمیشه و واس من مهم نیست،  صد نمیخوام فقط درصدم از صفر برسه تا بیست حله 
> یا ساکن و جاری تک تک تستارو زده بودم ولی بازم تو آزمون اونجوری ک باید نتیجه نگرفتم 
> در صورتیکه نصف این وقتو برای ریاضی بذارم و ریاضی بخونم 70 ب بالا میزنم 
> شگفتا -__-


*عجیبه نتیجه نمیگیری....به نظرم با یه مشاور صحبت کن...شاید مشکل علمی نباشه...شایدم تسلطت کافی نیس...ببین خودت تست ها رو به جواب میرسونی یا اگه دیدی حل نمیکنی سریع میری سراغ پاسخ نامه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## mehrsa.m

> احساس میکنم شب و روز فیزیک بخونم بازم همینم 
> الانم داشتم فیزیک میخوندم عصابم خورد شد پاشدم اومدم نت 
> پایه ی بسیار افتضاحی دارم و هیچ سالی معلم خوبی نداشتم 
> هر کسیو ک میشناسم و فیزیکش خوبه کلاس کنکور میره -__-
> و من...
> مرسی از کمکت


*عزیزم منم کلاس نمیرم....فیزیک هم خودم میخونم...منطقه ی من خیلییییییییی محرومه...اما فیزیک رو خودخوان کردم...درصدم خوبه.....باید خودت اروم اروم بخونی بفهمی حل کنی...حتی اگه 1000بار شکست خوردی...تنها راه فیزیک همینه...فقط تمرین...به معلم نیس...منم ندارم....خودم تنها هستم...شما نباید ول کنی حتی اگه نتونی بازم تلاش کن....اولش داغون میشی تا یاد بگیری بعدش کمکم راه میوفتی...مث بچه ای که تازه میخواد راه بره....*

----------


## GUST

> سلام دوستان گل 
> خسته نباشید،  
> همونطور که از تیتر مشخصه -__- من تو خوندن فیزیک بسیار بسیار مشکل دارم 
> ینی میخونما،  ولی تو آزمون حس میکنم همه سوالا جدیده o_O
> ک البته اینم ب خاطر عدم تسلطه،تو خونه خیلی راحت تستای گاجو میزنم ولی تو آزمون... . 
> خوندن فیزیک وقت زیادی ازم میگیره و ب بقیه درسا نمیرسم... . آخرشم نتیجه نمیگیرم 
> + اصلا هم ب خوندنش علاقه ای ندارم و ازش زده شدم، و اگه این وقتو برای بقیه درسا بذارم نتیجش خیلی بهتره 
> واقعا موندم چیکار کنم،  ب ریاضی و شیمی خیلی علاقه دارم ولی از فیزیک واقعا بدم میاد 
> اگه راه حلی ب ذهنتون میرسه خواهشا دریغ نکنید 
> یک دنیا سپاس


سینماتیک |: 
سخت  :Yahoo (21):  
مگه داریمممممممممممممممممممم!!  ؟
سینماتیک هر مسئله اش 500 تا راه حل داره یکیشو یادت بره با یکی دیگه حل میکنی ! 
سینماتیک آسون ترین مبحث فیزیکه |: 
برو سراغ دینامیک ! بیچاره میشی ! 
 :Yahoo (68):

----------


## . MeHran .

> بله مثلا برای سینماتیک تا سر سقوط آزاد زدم، و هیچکدوم از تستای آزمونو نتونستم جواب بدم 
> یک قدم تا صد هم ک اصلا وقت نمیشه و واس من مهم نیست،  صد نمیخوام فقط درصدم از صفر برسه تا بیست حله 
> یا ساکن و جاری تک تک تستارو زده بودم ولی بازم تو آزمون اونجوری ک باید نتیجه نگرفتم 
> در صورتیکه نصف این وقتو برای ریاضی بذارم و ریاضی بخونم 70 ب بالا میزنم 
> شگفتا -__-


نامید نشید ...

تستایی که توی خونه غلط میزنید یا به جواب آخر نمیرسید رو دوباره حل کنید
بیشتر مسلط میشید روی اون کتاب ...

آزمون هم حتما بررسی کنید اگه نکته جدیدی داشت وارد کتاب تستتون کنید

سعی کنید تستای یک قدم تا 100 هم حل کنید چون توی ایستگاه های جبرانی سوالای کانون
از فصل های ابتدایی سخت تر میشه و حلشون نیاز به تسلط بیشتری از قبل داره

امیدوارم آزمون بعد فیزیک رو بترکونید

فقط با دید منفی نرید سراغ درس

----------


## Phenotype_2

گفتین از فیزیک بدتون میاد؟ ممکنه از من بدتون بیاد ولی لزت ببرین از صحبت کردن با من؟ حالا توی جمله از من بدت میاد رو با از فیزیک بدم میاد جانشین کنین و "لزت ببرین از صحبت کردن با من" رو با تستهای فیزیک رو خوب حل میکنم. جواب کماکان یکسانه. چطور انتظار دارین ازتباط شایسته ای با فیزیک داشته باشین وقتی با کراهت مفاهیمش رو میخونید. این کراهت به قدری تاثیر بدی گزاشته که فیزیکی کلاسیکی ک چیزی ی نیست جز مدل ساده که 10 درصد حل مسله س و 90 درصد روابط و استدلالهای ریاضی علارغم علاقه ای که گفتین ب ریاضی دارین و بدون مشکل توش خوبین بهتون قدرت حل نمیده. تا وقتی دیدگاهتون رو عوض نکردین انتظار نتیجه گرفتین نداشته باشین.

من تمام عربی های دبیرستان و همینطور تمام ادبیاتهاش رو تا سه بار امتحان دادم تا تونستم پاس کنم چون ازشون بدم میومد. چون بدم میومد نمیفهمیدشون. هنوزم بدم میاد. ولی نفهمیدن عربی و دینی چیزی از ارزشهاز کسی که رشتش ریاضیه کم نمیکنه... این موضوع در مورد فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی صحیح نیست. بدون این سه تا درس موفق نمیشین. وقتی پتانسیل لذت بردن از فیزیک رو دارین چرا بدتون میاد؟ بدتون میاد شاید واسه اینکه ی روزی نتونستین خوب ارتباط باهاش برقرار کنین و ملاک رو روی اینکه بدتون میاد ازش قرار دادین در حالی که میتونستید با لزتهای دیگه ای این تنفر رو ب ی ارتباط دو طرفه تبدیل کنید. شما فیزیک رو با لزت میخونید و فیزیک هم لزت حل مسله رو به شما میده... یه ارتباط دو طرفه. این شد که امروز فیزیک هم از شما بدش میاد.

اگه واقعا مشکلی توی ریاضی ندارین... اول استرستون رو کم کنید... بدش با ی نگاه نو ب فیزیک نگاه کنید ی جور دیگه بخونش. ی جوری که لزت ببرین از ایده های فیزیک در تحلیل پدیده های دور برتون. مدلهای فیزیک به زاته بینهایت سادن. بقیه ش استدلاله ریاضیه که گفتین تواناییشو دارین. با خوندن ی کتاب دیگه مشکل شما حل نمیشه. ی زاویه نگاه متفاوت نسبت ب فیزیک، مفاهیمش و کمی روش خوندن متفاوت نسبت ب روز قبل رو با کمی ارامش امتحان کنید... "نتیجه میگیرید"

----------


## GUST

> سلام دوستان گل 
> خسته نباشید،  
> همونطور که از تیتر مشخصه -__- من تو خوندن فیزیک بسیار بسیار مشکل دارم 
> ینی میخونما،  ولی تو آزمون حس میکنم همه سوالا جدیده o_O
> ک البته اینم ب خاطر عدم تسلطه،تو خونه خیلی راحت تستای گاجو میزنم ولی تو آزمون... . 
> خوندن فیزیک وقت زیادی ازم میگیره و ب بقیه درسا نمیرسم... . آخرشم نتیجه نمیگیرم 
> + اصلا هم ب خوندنش علاقه ای ندارم و ازش زده شدم، و اگه این وقتو برای بقیه درسا بذارم نتیجش خیلی بهتره 
> واقعا موندم چیکار کنم،  ب ریاضی و شیمی خیلی علاقه دارم ولی از فیزیک واقعا بدم میاد 
> اگه راه حلی ب ذهنتون میرسه خواهشا دریغ نکنید 
> یک دنیا سپاس


فیزیک علم تجربی با سس ریاضیه 
وقتی یک سئوالو میخونی تجسمش کن
با منطق ذهنت تطبیقش بده 
فکر کنم شما از بس فیزیک خوندی صورت سئوالات رو حفظ شدی!
پیشنهادم اینه عدد های تستت رو عوض کنی!
یه راه حل دارم کولاکه ! 
برای فیزیک 3 یک کاری با من کرد که از فیزیک افتضاح رسیدم به نفر 65 کلان شهر مشهد! 
با یکی از دوستات سر امتحان فیزیک کانون شرط بندی کن ! 
یک شرطی که اگر ببازی دلت حسابی بسوزه
بستگی به توانایی مالیت مثلا 15 تومن یا اگر وضعت خوبه 150 تومن! 
بهت قول میدم توانایی یادگیریت 10 برابر بشه ! وقتی بدونی که قراره ببازی ........

----------


## Amin97

من که خودم آزمون 22 ابان رو فیزیک 1 و 90 زدم و فیزیک پیشم 70 
راه حل: cd های مسعودی + تست های گاج پایه و پیش  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## parnia-sh

سلام.میتونی از کتاب 3 بعدی فیزیک نشرالگو استفاده کنی.اموزش ....

..................................................  ......................
 کامل‌ترین کتاب آموزش فیزیک 3 با پوشش کامل مطالب کتاب درسی و نکات و جزئیاتی فراتر از آن



آموزش به شکل کاملاً خودآموز و مبتنی بر حل مسأله



بیش از 300 تمرین تشریحی با پوشش کامل مسائل امتحان نهایی



بیش از 250 پرسش‌ چهارگزینه‌ای با پاسخ های کاملاً تشریحی



حل تمام تمرین‌های مهم کتاب درسی در قالب مسأله یا تست
.......................
فقط یه پیشنهاد بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Amin97

> سلام.میتونی از کتاب 3 بعدی فیزیک نشرالگو استفاده کنی.اموزش ....
> 
> ..................................................  ......................
>  کامل‌ترین کتاب آموزش فیزیک 3 با پوشش کامل مطالب کتاب درسی و نکات و جزئیاتی فراتر از آن
> 
> 
> 
> آموزش به شکل کاملاً خودآموز و مبتنی بر حل مسأله
> 
> ...


یاد گرفتن فیزیک و ریاضی از روی کتاب خیلی حوصله و وقت میخواد که بیشتر بچه های اینجا ندارن  :Yahoo (4): 
بهترین راه رفت به کلاس یا دیدن فیلم های آموزشیه

----------


## parnia-sh

> یاد گرفتن فیزیک و ریاضی از روی کتاب خیلی حوصله و وقت میخواد که بیشتر بچه های اینجا ندارن 
> بهترین راه رفت به کلاس یا دیدن فیلم های آموزشیه


تلقین نکن پسر . :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
ایشون میگن معلم فیزیک خوب ندارن منم گفتم کتاب خوبه.راستی برای همه فیلم اموزشی مقدور نیس

----------


## Amin97

والا من خودمم این dvd های مسعودی رو از اینو اون گرفتم هیچکدوم مال خودم نیست 
البته به شرفم قسم اگه تو کنکور امسال نتیجه بگیرم شخصا هزینشو به آقای مسعودی پرداخت میکنم

----------


## Ultra

> سلام.میتونی از کتاب 3 بعدی فیزیک نشرالگو استفاده کنی.اموزش ....
> 
> ..................................................  ......................
>  کامل‌ترین کتاب آموزش فیزیک 3 با پوشش کامل مطالب کتاب درسی و نکات و جزئیاتی فراتر از آن
> 
> 
> 
> آموزش به شکل کاملاً خودآموز و مبتنی بر حل مسأله
> 
> ...


کتاب های آقای خالو کتاب های عالی و کامل و بدون نقص هستن
اما رویکرد این کتاب بیشتر به سمت امتحان نهاییه تا کنکور

----------


## fatemeh77

> من که خودم آزمون 22 ابان رو فیزیک 1 و 90 زدم و فیزیک پیشم 70 
> راه حل: cd های مسعودی + تست های گاج پایه و پیش


اونطور ک من شنیدم این سی دیا یه پکیجه کامل همه درساس که واقعا ب درد من نمیخوره همه درسا!  و تکی شنیدم ک پیدا نمیشه واس خریدن

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام دوستان گل 
> خسته نباشید،  
> همونطور که از تیتر مشخصه -__- من تو خوندن فیزیک بسیار بسیار مشکل دارم 
> ینی میخونما،  ولی تو آزمون حس میکنم همه سوالا جدیده o_O
> ک البته اینم ب خاطر عدم تسلطه،تو خونه خیلی راحت تستای گاجو میزنم ولی تو آزمون... . 
> خوندن فیزیک وقت زیادی ازم میگیره و ب بقیه درسا نمیرسم... . آخرشم نتیجه نمیگیرم 
> + اصلا هم ب خوندنش علاقه ای ندارم و ازش زده شدم، و اگه این وقتو برای بقیه درسا بذارم نتیجش خیلی بهتره 
> واقعا موندم چیکار کنم،  ب ریاضی و شیمی خیلی علاقه دارم ولی از فیزیک واقعا بدم میاد 
> اگه راه حلی ب ذهنتون میرسه خواهشا دریغ نکنید 
> یک دنیا سپاس


خیلی دیدتون به فیزیک بد و منفیه...اول این رو اصلاح کنید...هر چند تصنعی اما بهش لبخند بزنید
کتاب گاج تستاش یه مقدار ضعیفه ولی درسنامه خوبی داره
تست قوی میخواید الگو بنظرم بهتره

----------


## fatemeh77

نظرتون درباره فیلمای صنعتی شریف چیه؟ کسی دیده؟  چطوریاس؟؟ ؟؟؟؟

----------


## GUST

> نظرتون درباره فیلمای صنعتی شریف چیه؟ کسی دیده؟  چطوریاس؟؟ ؟؟؟؟


صنعتی شریف چرت و پرته! 
فقط اسم در کرده! 
اسمش فقط صنعتی شریفه! 
معلم فیزیک من بهتر از مدرس های اونا درس میدن! 
تازه فحش هم نمیدن سرگرم شیم ( پ.ن : معلم فیزیک من فحش **** ! وضعشم خرابه)!

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

منم مثه شما بودم ازفیزیک متنفر بودم ولی از وقتی دیدمو نسبت به فیزیک عوض کردم کلا همه چی عوض شده...
اینجور به فیزیک نگاه نکن وگرنه برات زهر مار میشه....
فیزیک یعنی تست وتست وتست فقط با تست به تسلط میرسی

----------


## KowsarDDC

به نظرم قسمتای سختی رو که وقتگیرن و باهاش مشکلی داری حذف کن

----------


## Ultra

> صنعتی شریف چرت و پرته! 
> فقط اسم در کرده! 
> اسمش فقط صنعتی شریفه! 
> معلم فیزیک من بهتر از مدرس های اونا درس میدن! 
> تازه فحش هم نمیدن سرگرم شیم ( پ.ن : معلم فیزیک من فحش **** ! وضعشم خرابه)!


عربی و شیمیش که من دیدم مشکلی نداشت

همه جا هم خوب هست هم بد
انقدر از موسسه احمدی بد میگن
فیزیک مسعودی رو هنوز با قدرت استفاده میکنن

یه مقدار نگرشتو عوض کن

----------


## Lara27

> صنعتی شریف چرت و پرته! 
> فقط اسم در کرده! 
> اسمش فقط صنعتی شریفه! 
> معلم فیزیک من بهتر از مدرس های اونا درس میدن! 
> تازه فحش هم نمیدن سرگرم شیم ( پ.ن : معلم فیزیک من فحش **** ! وضعشم خرابه)!


من از فیزیکش استفاده میکنم خیلی خوبه

----------


## Lara27

> صنعتی شریف چرت و پرته! 
> فقط اسم در کرده! 
> اسمش فقط صنعتی شریفه! 
> معلم فیزیک من بهتر از مدرس های اونا درس میدن! 
> تازه فحش هم نمیدن سرگرم شیم ( پ.ن : معلم فیزیک من فحش **** ! وضعشم خرابه)!


من از فیزیکش استفاده میکنم خیلی خوبه

----------


## aria.safavi

به جون خودم منم مث توام کلا اساسا با فىزيک مشکل دارم ولى توازمون تو خونه عالى ام نهاىى ام 19.25 شدم ولى نمىدونم چمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هرکارى کردم ولى نيجه نگرفتم !!!!!!!!

----------


## aria.safavi

من خيليارو ميشناسم که از دى وى دى هاى مسعودى استفاده کردن ولى هيچ کدومشون نتيجه نگرفتن ازخواهرمو دختر داييم گرفته تابچاى مدرسه

----------


## marsad

اومدم نظر بدم دیدم همه اساتید و مشاورا جمشون جمه :Yahoo (83): 
نکات جالبی گفتن که بدرد خودمم خورد

----------


## afshar

> سلام دوستان گل 
> خسته نباشید،  
> همونطور که از تیتر مشخصه -__- من تو خوندن فیزیک بسیار بسیار مشکل دارم 
> ینی میخونما،  ولی تو آزمون حس میکنم همه سوالا جدیده o_O
> ک البته اینم ب خاطر عدم تسلطه،تو خونه خیلی راحت تستای گاجو میزنم ولی تو آزمون... . 
> خوندن فیزیک وقت زیادی ازم میگیره و ب بقیه درسا نمیرسم... . آخرشم نتیجه نمیگیرم 
> + اصلا هم ب خوندنش علاقه ای ندارم و ازش زده شدم، و اگه این وقتو برای بقیه درسا بذارم نتیجش خیلی بهتره 
> واقعا موندم چیکار کنم،  ب ریاضی و شیمی خیلی علاقه دارم ولی از فیزیک واقعا بدم میاد 
> اگه راه حلی ب ذهنتون میرسه خواهشا دریغ نکنید 
> یک دنیا سپاس


سلام . ناراحت نباش . یک وقت نیم ساعته بذار . از اینجا حرفام گوش کن 
تضمین می کنم که جواب میگیری 

چگونه ریاضی و فیزیک خود را تقویت کنیم؟_ مشاور کنکور افشار

----------


## . MeHran .

> اونطور ک من شنیدم این سی دیا یه پکیجه کامل همه درساس که واقعا ب درد من نمیخوره همه درسا!  و تکی شنیدم ک پیدا نمیشه واس خریدن


پای کار خودتون وایسید ...

دی وی دی معجزه نمیکنه و با همین کتابا هم میشه نتیجه گرفت

فیلم های دبیرستان شریف هم که دوستان پیشنهاد دادن خیلی خوبه ولی تو اولویت آخرت باشه
چون دی وی دی خیلی وقت گیره ...

یه سری اتفاقا باعث شده که شما دیدتون منفی شه همین
اگه با دید مثبت برید جلو خیلی راحت از پس فیزیک برمیاید ...

بهتون قول میدم

----------


## K0nkurii1111

خب باید ببینی چرا نمیتونی جواب بدی شاید یاد نگرفتی و مفهومی نخوندی یا چون گاج تیپ بندی کرده فرمولش یادته و جواب میدی و فک میکنی یاد گرفتی  و تو آزمون نمیدونی از کدوم راه بری یا از استرس تو آزمون اینجوری میشه حتما دلیلی داره دیگه. یک تاقدم صدارم بزن.کلا فیزیک از ریاضی خیلی آسونتره

----------

